# Transfer case drain plug



## 90kingcab (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a 1990 kingcab 4x4. I just recently pulled the transmission out to put a new pressure plate on. When I put the transmission back in, and put the torsion bars back on, the drivers side torsion bar is right up against the transfer case drain plug, so you can't loosen it and take it out. Does anybody know what could be causing this?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you mighpost this up on nissan4wheelers.com..

there are more 4x4 specialist over there..


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

something isnt put in right.


----------

